# HEY BASSADDICT



## 1436delta (Dec 14, 2009)

HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF THE COLOR PEANUTBUTTER AND JELLY IF SO DO YOU MAKE JIG SKIRTS IN THIS COLOR AND DO YOU MAKE ANY WIDE TAIL 6OR7 INCH WORMS :?:


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 14, 2009)

1436delta said:


> HAVE YOU EVER HEARD OF THE COLOR PEANUTBUTTER AND JELLY IF SO DO YOU MAKE JIG SKIRTS IN THIS COLOR AND DO YOU MAKE ANY WIDE TAIL 6OR7 INCH WORMS :?:



Absolutely i have heard of the color PB&J, Its a color I should have on the color chart but I havent had a chance to come up with a good recipe. Sorry though I dont make jig skirts, as for wide tail worms the widest 7" I have right now is the Tw worm, followed by the crinkle which is only 5.25". If ya can, would ya post a pic of your ideal wide tailed worm

Thanks
DennyB


----------



## 1436delta (Dec 15, 2009)

SOMETHING LIKE THIS PIC OR EVEN RIBBONTAIL


----------



## BassAddict (Dec 16, 2009)

1436delta said:


> SOMETHING LIKE THIS PIC OR EVEN RIBBONTAIL



sorry almost forgot to reply to this post. Right now i do not have anything like that, I once sold a zipper style worm but since have sold the molds. This summer keep an eye out tho, if everything goes well ill be adding a 8" ribbon tail


----------



## Captain Ahab (Dec 17, 2009)

BassAddict said:


> 1436delta said:
> 
> 
> > SOMETHING LIKE THIS PIC OR EVEN RIBBONTAIL
> ...




I have those zipper worm molds sitting in my workshop - let me know about this PB&J color and I will send you a few


----------

